# Use MSConfig in Win95 too!!!



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

For those of you who thought the very useful MSCONFIG could only be used in Win98, you'll be happy to know it can be used with Win95 as well (although it is not included with Win 95). All you need do is copy the file MSConfig.exe from a Win98 to a Win95 machine. If you want help files, copy these:

Msconfig.chm
Msconfig.cnt
Msconfig.hlp

Or just do a search for MSCONFIG* on a Win98 computer and copy the files you find to a WIN95 machine. Put them in the same directory in which you find them in the Win98 machine or you could create a separate subdirectory as well and just create a shortcut to the program.

Also, there is a free program that will help you with startup programs here at Delphi Free Stuff. Look in the Freeware folder on the left for "Startup Manager".

[This message has been edited by Mulder (edited 11-29-1999).]


----------



## ich (Aug 11, 1999)

Mulder is the man!
I was skeptical, but I figured "What the h***, if Mulder says it works . . ." Worked great. My company runs W95 on all clients, so I've put the MSConfig files on the server and I've been adding it to machines as I have to work on them.


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

Is there a site where msconfig could be downloaded for those without access to a Win98 computer?


----------

